# 5906 jamming......magazine problem?



## snatiep (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

My friend bought a used police Smith & Wesson 5906 and is having one heck of a time with it not completely extracting the spent case and jamming. When it does this the spent case is still in the barrel, and the slide is trying to pick up a new round.

Could it possibly be a worn magazine? If so, where is a good place for him to purchase one?

If you don't think it could be the magazine, where should we start to look to solve this problem?

Thank you!
Nate


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The very first place to look...is at the shooter's technique.

Of the shooter is new, it is entirely possible that he (she?) is "limp-wristing" the gun. That is, not holding it tightly and firmly enough.
This is a typical new-shooter problem.

If the shooter doesn't hold the pistol tightly and firmly, some of the recoil force that operates the mechanism is "thrown away" while the pistol rocks back in the shooter's grip. This keeps the gun from extracting and ejecting fired cases properly.

The definitive test is to hand the pistol to a very experienced shooter, and see if the same thing happens in his (her?) hands.
Beware: Some people _say_ that they are experienced, but their only experience comes from watching TV shows.


----------



## snatiep (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for your reply!

I really don't think he is limp wristing the gun. He's a big guy and has experience shooting pistols.

We had no ejection problems shooting my Glock 26, so I don't believe it is a limp wrist issue.

I did find some pretty inexpensive 59 series magazines on the Cheaper than dirt website. I told him to order one or two to rule out the magazine problem.

I appreciate your help!
Nate


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

dirty or worn extractor


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to disassemble and clean the mag even though its likely an extractor issue...JJ


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

I know this is an older thread so problem is probably already fixed, but I agree with Ted. Some of the used police S&W's have worn extractors since they have so many rounds through them. And, I hate to say but there are some police forces, more back in the day and usually smaller ones, that used the same problem you are having as their indicator to "trade" the gun in so they wouldn't have to replace the parts or didn't have their own in house gunsmith to do it. I have a 5904 that luckily was taken well care of and the force gunsmith changed out their extractors. I LOVE mine and will never sell it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> dirty or worn extractor


Yep, this is the first place I'd look, the extractor spring as well. For that matter I'd replace all the springs on the entire pistol including the magazine springs.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a Police Trade in S&W 5906.










Luckily mine has been great.

Mine arrived filthy and I did an extensive cleaning job on it.

I hope you've worked out your problems with your S&W.

Because they are fine guns and can be bought at CDNN for $299 right now.

:smt1099


----------



## Mack (Oct 10, 2012)

I read the same thread, I know that this is an older one. But, I also agree with (TedDeBearFrmHell) on the "Dirty & Worn-out" ejector. After all when was the last time this piece was given a bath & some real good attention! One should be able to judge this by the condition of the inside the action area, (the firing pin, the ramp into the barrel & top of the magazine) if this is all dirty, Field strip it & clean it all up! 
However, if worst comes to worst one can always send the gun back to S&W Call prior to doing so, get a ticket made up. They will send you a Mailing label via your e-mail address & bingo! Send in a magazine in with your gun & they will probably clean that up for you as well. 
I've got an S&W 5906, All S/S. Very Nice Piece!


----------



## jaucp777 (Nov 27, 2012)

You should be able to pick one up at your local gun dealer. If you have a 12 round magazine try putting a 11 in it and see if that solves the problem, sometimes the magazine spring is to tight (because it's new). Also, I know it can be expensive but try different types of ammo. If all else fails, contact S&W and see what they say? Remember smith & wesson has a lifetime warranty. Good Luck! jaucp777


----------

